# Derelict Carpenters House in Brecklands, Norfolk



## The_Derp_Lane (May 10, 2015)

So then, after several bike trips looking for churches and derelict houses in my area, I finally got this jackpot! A difficult way in but it is very clear that it was an old Carpenters shop, lots of furniture is intact in the garden but in dire condition. This is an old person's time warp, there is old Uniforms, Tinned foods and newspapers. One of the toilets flushed when I tried the handle. 

This house is a gem and I hope it stays like this for years to come. I lost access to my original Flickr account so I made a new one. 





[/url]Derelict house near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict house near Banham zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Derelict House near Banham Zoo by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The Enterence and Exit by toiletslikeaboss486, on Flickr[/IMG]

My best find so far, More to come eventually.

Rating:

Atmosphere: 9/10
Condition: 7/10
Access: 3/10
Features: 10/10

Overall rating: 7/10


----------



## staticnomad (May 10, 2015)

Looks like a great find!


----------



## thorfrun (May 10, 2015)

excellent find and great selection of pictures, i'd treat yourself to a new camera just for finding such a gem


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 10, 2015)

I'm pleased you like them, I do have a much nicer camera but it's easier to have the one I use because it fits in my pocket, do you want me to return here and get more photos with my nicer camera? I hope I get round to returning soon, because I missed a few doors.


----------



## krela (May 10, 2015)

To be honest these photos are on the very border of what fits here, many are too fuzzy or dark to be of any real use.


----------



## jakee (May 10, 2015)

Nice find. 

As people have said. Maybe invest in a tripod. But apart from that. Great location.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 10, 2015)

I'll do that on my next trip near Eye. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## krela (May 11, 2015)

Good advice from Jakee, a tripod is essential for darker places. It's a great investment for this kind of photography.


----------

